# Batillus!



## Shasta (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi all!
I am looking for plans and information in general on the two monster ULCCs, Batillus and her sister Bellamya. I am designing a card model in 1/200 scale and have plenty of photos but only a single, small, under-detailed set of drawings. If anyone knows where I can obtain larger, better detailed plans hopefully with hull lines, please let me know! In the meantime, if anyone has any other information on these behemoths, I'd love to have it! I have been to Auke Visser's site, but that is about the only reference I have. Many thanks in advance! 

-Avery


----------



## mytg8 (Jan 24, 2010)

Shasta said:


> Hi all!
> I am looking for plans and information in general on the two monster ULCCs, Batillus and her sister Bellamya. I am designing a card model in 1/200 scale and have plenty of photos but only a single, small, under-detailed set of drawings. If anyone knows where I can obtain larger, better detailed plans hopefully with hull lines, please let me know! In the meantime, if anyone has any other information on these behemoths, I'd love to have it! I have been to Auke Visser's site, but that is about the only reference I have. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> -Avery


Years ago, I sent a letter to ALSTHOM, Chantiers de L' Atlantique, St. Nazaire--where they were built--and they kindly sent me detailed plans. I can't find the plans now, but maybe they will do the same for you.

-Charlie


----------

